# Bell's Palsy



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Last week I came down with a cold that was not severe enough to keep me home from work but was accompanied by a chronic earache. One morning on the way to work, I got terrific twitches in my eye and lip on the left side of my face. By the next morning, the left side of my face was completely paralyzed. I went to the hospital, where the doctor diagnosed my condition as Bell's Palsy. It is a paralysis that usually affects one side of the face and is caused by an injury to the nerve that regulates facial expression. Normally it lasts for several weeks to several months, but in some cases the symptoms are permanent. Needless to say, this last prospect does not incline me to rejoice.

Has anyone else experienced Bell's Palsy? If so, what was your experience, how long did it last, and how did you cope?

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey man, no experience, but best of luck to you. Sounds like it's going to be a rough couple of weeks. Is p*ssycat still around to nurse you?

Tom


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, she is, and she's very supportive and sympathetic.

And thanks.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Go to a good, independent health food store and consult with the person there. I would recommend you get a potent multi-vitamin, add to that a B-complex supplement in the 50mg range, get some sublingual vitamin B-12 to add to that, and get some magnesium and take 400mg in the morning and 400mg in the evening. This would be relatively inexpensive, couldn't hurt, would probably help, and would benefit you in other ways regardless.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

Are you on steroids +/- acyclovir?

Leon


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

So sorry to hear about your condition. Do NOT self medicate with mega doses of vitamins unless you know exactly what you're doing and why. Advise from health food store employess is usually well meaning but very often grossly incorrect, with little or no basis in fact or research. 

Have your physician refer you to a competent neurologist. Bells Palsy may be the result of a virus and from what I know, there is no known treatment. The effects resolve on their own usually within 6-12 months, but there may be residual symptoms.


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> 
> Last week I came down with a cold that was not severe enough to keep me home from work but was accompanied by a cronic earache. One morning on the way to work, I got terrific twitches in my eye and lip on the left side of my face. By the next morning, the left side of my face was completely paralyzed. I went to the hospital, where the doctor diagnosed my condition as Bell's Palsy. It is a paralysis that usually affects one side of the face and is caused by an injury to the nerve that regulates facial expression. Normally it lasts for several weeks to several months, but in some cases the symptoms are permanent. Needless to say, this last prospect does not incline me to rejoice.
> 
> ...


It has been many years since I was involved with neurological patients but I recently had a staff member who developed Bell's palsy. I gave her the web pages below and I believe that she derived some benefit from them.

Bell's Palsy Association

Bandolier

Best wishes

Aus_MD


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Aus_MD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your 100th post, Mr MD.


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> Congratulations on your 100th post, Mr MD.


Thank you, it has been a pleasure to make your (collectively) acquaintance.

Aus_MD


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advice and support. I'm on a program of prescription steriods and vitamins for ten days, at which point I go back to see the doctor. I also was prescribed eyedrops. The doctor was pretty thorough. I was diagnosed and started the steriods and vitamins very soon after the symptoms started, so I think the chances of a full recovery should be good. I'm relaxing and not pushing anything.

Aus MD, thanks for the websites.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Aus_MD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coincidence can be astonishing sometimes - I also don't really see Bell's Palsy patients very often but just last week an client developed a likely Bell's Palsy, and in refreshing the memory, came across exactly the same bottom two links and was going to post them here! 

(In our case, after discussion/review with the neurologists we decided against steroid treatment due to potential interactions with other meds, given the fairly weak evidence base)

The NHS page for it is also very good:
https://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/en.aspx?articleId=45Â§ionId=4470


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Nantucket, I'm sorry to hear of your malady. About 27 years ago, I came down with a case of it. I had numbness around the left side of my face, and my left eyelid had a droop to it. I immediately went to my doctor, since he could see me that day. Had he not been able to, I would have gone to the emergency room at the hospital. I thought I had suffered a mild stroke. My doctor examined me and said, "I'll bet you thought you had a stroke, didn't you!" He was quite humurous about it, and I was quite frightened.

He explained very carefully that I had Bell's Palsy. He said my case was quite mild. He did not recommend any medication. He advised the following -
- Remain indoors as much as possible. Exposure to cold may exacerbate the symptoms and further injure, or delay healing of the nerves involved. Keep a warm scarf or other cover when outside.
- When possible keep a warm (NOT HOT!) compress on the area. He said this would aid in the healing process.
- Do not expose to direct sunlight, as this might further injure the area.

After about ten days, I could see improvement; after about three weeks, the symptoms were mostly gone; after five weeks, I was completely healed.

Since then, I've been very cautious about exposure to cold around my face. I believe that I still have some sensitivity in the nerves, but I've never had a recurrence.

Good luck, and I hope you heal up all right.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I suffered an episode in military service. The consensus was greater exposure to cold air in the polar regions and sea duty were a potential factor.I had to ponder that until I realised like a driver's car window my left side was more exposed.I had the same regimen and took 2 months of midwatches ( 0000-0400) in the rescue coordination center to reduce sunlight exposure. There is a social benefit. In the future, should you meet or encounter people with any number of like maladies an empathy will be formed. How many people are thought to be intoxicated, mentally defective, contagious or socially suspect because of negative body language? Tourettes, strokes, Bell's etc. We are all valueable individuals inside still.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Hope you get better soon. I too have had this, twice. Each time it lasted several weeks as mentioned above. The first time I was at college and it scared the bejezus out of me. The second time I sort of took it in stride - well as much as possible. What I realized is most people don't notice - or care. I felt soooo selfconscience, but then I was 19. Anyway, as I recall there was really nothing to do for it - but I do wish you well and hope all is back to normal _soon_.
Cheers


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Both my mother and a friend of mine have had Bell's in the past. If it's any help, both recovered fully. I hope you feel better ASAP.

CT


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

NR,

I am neurologist and an internist and I see Bell's palsy quite often. The smart guys recommend that if you Bell's palsy is caused by the usual viruses (which account for the vast majority of cases) one has a shortened bout if you are placed on corticosteroids and an anti-herpetic drug such as acyclovir, famvir,etc. Sir Charles Bell first described a collected series of cases in the early 1800's. What I usually do is order a MRI to make sure there is no mass lesion such as an abscess or tumor (which is highly unlikely) before starting the medications. The vast majority of patients recover without any problems. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Bill

Mollydog


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the information and encouragement. It helps.

My doctor also ordered an MRI, which is scheduled for late next month.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

My father has had it twice during his lifetime (he's 70) -- once when he was in his early 30s and again when he was in his mid-50s. Both times it gradually got better over a few weeks. A guy I play golf with occasionally had an episode 4 or 5 years ago. It gradually gets better and life goes on. One thing I recall from my father's experience -- you have to be careful when drinking from a glass that you don't drip out the side of the mouth that is affected. Small sips only, or use a straw.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

my sympathies - I hope that you feel better quickly.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

The use of corticosteroids is actually somewhat controversial. While we may all prescribe it, the data is mixed on them demonstrating any statistical benefit. The likelihood of identifying a neoplastic (tumor) process in isolated Bell's is low, but is certainly reasonable. Most cases are self-limited and last up to six weeks. The key is to keep your eye moist and watch carefully for drying out and infection. Some neurootologists have actually recommended surgery to decompress the facial nerve in its course within the skull base. They have strict criteria, but like steroids no proven benefit.

Good luck!

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

Nantucket:

Two cousins of mine came down with Bell's in the last two years. One was completely back to normal within three months, the other in six, although both were significantly improved within a matter of weeks. They both commented most about painful dryness in their eyes (constant applications of drops helped), and difficulty sleeping comfortably because they couldn't completely close the affected eye.

In any case, here's to a speedy recovery for you, sir.

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Long Way of Drums (Feb 15, 2006)

Eagh. I'd never heard of this before. Hope you're through it soon enough, Nantucked Red Boyfriend of Pussycat.

Since there are some neurologists here, though, and it is somewhat related, I'm curious: should I be really concerned if I lost a lot of feeling on the outside of my left big toe? It's pretty strange, but at the same time, has really no effect on my life whatsoever, and it's a fairly small area. On the other hand, still kind of s*****.

"Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."

"Love. You can learn all the math in the 'verse, but you take a boat in the air you don't love, she'll shake you off just as sure as the turning of worlds. Love keeps her in the air when she oughtta fall down, tells you she's hurting 'fore she keels. Makes her home."

*We will not walk in fear, one of another.*


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

This is quite an unpleasant experience. Having my left eye basically frozen open blurs my vision and affects my ability to work, even with the eyedrops. The imbalanced tension in my facial muscles causes me a minor headache, which is fortunately little more than a nuissance. The most annoying thing is that it takes me much longer to eat and I need to chew with a napkin against the slack side of my mouth to keep my food from drooling out. So far I've been successful and my neckties have sustained no damage.

Everybody is very understanding without being overly solicitous. I really appreciate the advice and concern offered me by everyone here at Ask Andy. Thanks. It also helps me feel less like the biblical Job to hear stories about people who have had this and recovered fully.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## pinchi22 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nantucket:

You are not alone. 

I suffered exactly the same syndrome three years ago. I was afflicted for 12 days, and it suddenly vanished. My doctor had assured me that this pattern was frequent. He later told me I had lost aprox. 10,000 nerves, which is really a small fraction of those on the 7th cranial nerve. I have no symptoms or after-effects now. 

In the meantime, I recommend following your doctorÂ´s recommendations. The critical thing is to keep your eyes moisturized in order to prevent cornea damage because the blinking reflex is out of order. So, make sure you add artificial tears, wear an eye patch at night, and (again) do whatever else your doctor recommends.

Hang in there, and remember that most people recover fairly quickly.

Steve


----------

